# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  1000 dream control powers

## lucidpplz

This is similar to "1000 things to do in a lucid dream" but with a big difference, instead of just naming things that sound like something fun to do, this will actually list powers that you can use in your dream. This is how it will work; 

(#) (name of power)
(what it does)
(short explanation on how to go about using the power)
--------------------------------------------------------------

I suggest that this is made into a sticky because, while "1000 things to do in a LD" is fun and gives you clever ideas, "1000 dream control powers" can be useful and help you have tons of fun.

----------


## lucidpplz

I'll start with something basic

1) flying

I think it's self explanatory

There are multiple ways to go about this, switching off gravity, launch yourself like super man, put on rocket boots.

----------


## Finlander

2) Shapeshifting
Turning yourself into something else Werewolf, robot, cyborg, vehicle...
You could make up a story of somekind a infected wolf has bitten you, which gives you the ability to change. Or just plain willpower.
Edit: It can be anykind of story that pleases you, that's just an example.

----------


## lucidpplz

That's cool but you missed what ment, by explain the power, explain how to use it, not what you can do with it, for that you can post in 1000 things to do I an LD, someone please edit that (and delete this)

----------


## Solarflare

3) Water Bending

Ability to control water by moving it in the air, causing waves, etc.

focus on the water with your hands out. Slowly move them up until the water comes up into the air.

----------


## Mzzkc

4) Self Destruct

Blows yourself up into tiny bits and obliterates anything nearby.

Plenty of ways to go about it. Pick a relevant AT for you and set it in motion. I use the CoX power personally, but I'm sure there are tons of other good methods out there. Really depends on what the person can draw from. (This will probably be my answer to all the 'general' powers I post)

----------


## Naiya

5. Telekinesis 

Moving objects without physically touching them.

Normally, I try to extend my energy to grab the object or move it. Another way is to imagine an invisible cord between your hands and the object moving it like a puppet. Or you can push things around by a force similar to wind that you control with your hands.

----------


## Oreo

6) Time Control

Freezes, speeds up, slows down, or reverses time for you, an object, or someone else.

To directly control time focus on the object(s) you want to mess with and imagine it moving through different points in time at different speeds. Saying a phrase or command also helps. To control time indrectly you can use a magical time control watch thing.

----------


## 13fullmoon

I have done all of these listed here:

7) Laser beams from your eyes!

Took a series of dreams to master this power. I learned it in a castle, don't ask lol. There were different rooms and different powers to be learned. It was like a school, but not Harry Potter style -- this was before his time lol. First, it was like the X-man laser thing where they were just bursts from the eyes, hard to control, but then over time, a level of mental control happens and you can aim and choose the width of the laser. I don't know how I did it, but it was like focusing really hard on something while letting your implicit mind take control. 

8) Harvesting moon powers, shooting moon beams from hands
Simple, look up at the moon in a dream. Transfer the energy to your hands, release the energy, shoot it at something. Very simple. It was more about light manipulation.

9) Changing one object into another (hard!!!)
Look at the object. Tell it that it is a lie. Tell it that you have control over it. Tell it what it will become. And POOF!

10) Light manipulation. 
Very easy. You can manipulate light in anyway you choose. I like strobe lights of rainbow colors? lol I can turn lights on or off. It's like a switch in my mind. 

11) Make day night and night day. 
Just manipulate the light and the time of day will change automatically. 

I would like to learn how to walk through walls, etc. I had a very frustrating moment in a lucid dream recently where I was unable to fly out of a shut window, even though I was telling myself it was a dream and I could if I want.

I also cannot, no matter how hard I try, make things disappear. Only change them from one thing to another.

----------


## 13fullmoon

12) Teleportation
I start off by flying, then go through a worm hole in my mind, I end up where I want to be if I think of the geographic place. Hard to fly when you don't have a destination

----------


## Zoth

12) Cloning

Look at object/animal/person. I focus on it's image while looking very deeply to it's shape, rather than the details. I then point my finger and puff! Move your finger like a magic wand for each clonage.

----------


## Oreo

13) Ending a Dream

Ends a dream and makes you wake up when things get too intense or you have over slept. 

Directly end a dream by focusing on your real body and try to move your body out of sleep paralysis (very uncomfortable). Indirectly end a dream by killing yourself, destabilizing the dream, pushing the red button, etc. 

14) Walk Through Walls

Allows you to freely move through walls and other solid objects.

Directly move through walls by pushing against them while imagining your body falling into it. Indirectly move through walls by making yourself becoming a ghost for a few seconds or telling yourself that the walls are actually a mist.

15) Delete Stuff

Erases a person, place, or thing (noun) from existence.

Direcly delete something by pointing at it and saying delete while firmly believing it will disappear. Indirectly erase something by completely ignoring it or by pressing the delete button on a TV remote.

----------


## SergeantSurreal

16) Conjure Dream Character

Create a dream character to join you

Enter a room or a different scene beleiving you will find the character, The character will appear. Another way is to open or cover your eyes and tell yourself the dream character will show up when you open/uncover your eyes.

----------


## DreamInception

My favorite ever just because it occurs so often and it feels very real is when I'm walking and I can conjure up the power to do what I call "walk-flying" in which I can just float up into the air with the power of my legs.  The feeling of it is just as if you were swimming and using your legs to float and go underneath and bring yourself up to surface again.

----------


## MissLucy

Make objects fly

..makes objects fly  :tongue2: 

I tend to do this while in/on a vehicle, and imagining how awesome it would be if it could fly. And boom, it does  ::D:

----------


## Ryartran

19: Breathing Underwater

...The name pretty much says it all.

imagine yourself having gills, just go underwater and imagine yourself breathing. 

(This is personally one of the cooler things I want to do.  ::banana:: )

----------


## Oreo

I've come across two new abilities recently.

20) Summon Dragon

Allows you to summon a dragon or group of dragons out of the sky.

The easiest way to do this is to hold your hands out and say "Summon Dragon!" or "Summon Ice Dragon" if you want a specific kind. Then look towards the horizon or into the clouds and wait for it to fly to you. I haven't tried this indoors, but I imagine they would just crash through the roof.

21) Draconic Roar

A roar that knocks back enemies with a powerful force and releases a blue wave of magic energy.

Not much useful advice on this one. Just roar loudly and expect a powerful wave of energy to be released with it. I'm still not sure what the blue magic does yet.  :tongue2:

----------


## Emiko

> Make objects fly
> 
> ..makes objects fly 
> 
> I tend to do this while in/on a vehicle, and imagining how awesome it would be if it could fly. And boom, it does



I've done that once. I did it by exerting the same mental effort of will I had used before to fly on my own, but focusing it on the car rather than on my own body. It took noticeably more effort, but it worked.  :smiley: 

Anyway...

22) Teleportation

What it does: Transports you instantaneously from one place to another.

How to use it: There are many different methods, but this is the one that has worked for me: While concentrating on and visualizing the place you want to end up, close your eyes and turn around in a circle once. Believe that you will be in that place when you finish turning around.  Then open your eyes, and you should be there.

----------


## Billyg126

23) Fire arms
What it does: makes you shoot fire from your arms
How to activate: raise your arms forward look at the thing you want to shoot and focus all your energy in your arms

Anyone know how to Multiply yourself?
O and ive used the sonic roar before (thats what i call it)

----------


## yuppie11975

EXCELLENT THREAD!
23) invsible
(self explanatory)
Begin with your hands held up, and push down very fast and feel your self turning transperent, and then invisible!

----------


## Liquidaque

24.) DC Mind manipulation

I can make a DC do or think whatever I want if I focus hard enough.

Not sure how to explain how to do it... for me, it's simply will power.

----------


## Z3ROF34R

#25 Spit Fire

-Breathing Fire  Out Of Your Mouth

-Just Believe You Can Breath The Fire 

#26 Shooting Spider Webs (Like Spiderman)

Self-Explanatory 

Hold Your Hands Out,And Will The Power To Shoot Webs.

----------


## Billyg126

#27 changing colors

self-explanitory

close your eyes, imagine a paint brush and a type of color paint take the paint brush and just point it at the object

----------


## hermine_hesse

28) Go through a mirror
I just imagine the mirror turning to a liquid-like membrane, push my hand through first, then follow with the rest of my body.  Unfortunately, I can't really control what's on the other side, yet. 

29) Trap Door
Create a door to another place from any wall.  
Just reach up and imagine a handle appearing on the wall (or ceiling or floor) then pull.  Step through and explore!

----------


## yuppie11975

30) Shock wave.
Disperse a massive amount of energy in a 360 wave all around you.
Raise your hands high, and then push them outwards!

----------


## Nhuc

31. wall run
Turn your body and believe, matrix, matrix, matrix!

32. Snap finishers
Because I believe in being epic in all that I do
Tell yourself what you want to happen. say you want to be in a white room, a car in front of you, ladies, drugs, guitars, someone to dissappear, food to appear. And as soon as you snap it happens.

But if you want something interesting to do in a dream, try creating a new earth o_O.

(my dreams let me act out my god complex.)

----------


## yuppie11975

33. Cause a tsuanami
Create a massive wall of powerful water that will sweep away anything in it's path.

Look out, towards a large source of water (a beach will do) Raise your hands, and feel the water gently move around. Will it to begin surging, and then rising, then push it all away from you, so that there is a very tall wall of water a fair while back from you. Then, with a large amount of effort, spin around towards the direction you'd like it to go, and throw your hands outwards, feel the water begin to move. 

Alternately, cause an earthquake.

----------


## DinoSawr

34. Super Jump (Low-Gravity Jump)
Jump very high, or fly up with low-gravity.

Bend your knees, look up, and push off like a spring. If you've ever played Halo, think about how Master Chief jumps.

----------


## Sivason

31) Skate
Use this to travel across ground very quickly with little effort.
Make the same kind of body motion you would to roler blade.
32) Slide like sledding
Use this to travel across land even faster, when you don't care about seeing much detail.
Sit down with legs in front, shift gravity so you slide very very rapidly where ever you wish to go in a landscape
33)Summon a vehical and drive it
Use this when you want to travel fast, but also want to have fun screwing around, like jumping things.
Know you will find the vehical you pretend to remember having parked around the next corner. Go there, get in, have fun. jet ski, monster truck, what ever

----------


## DaTechnoKing

34) Lightning bolt

Zap a bolt of lightning from your hand.

Reach into the sky to pull out of it, cut a power line and take the electricity out. Drop a toaster into a bathtub and harvest it.

I love this power for fighting.

----------


## HigherDream

#35
Punch the ground to make a sonic boom!
 Just take a deep breath and bring your fist right down like in that one Halo commercal a few years ago? and boom! Shock wave!

----------


## Crucide

#36
Life Drain
Drain the life out of someone for better dream clarity.
Imagine your self inhaling their energy, or reach into their soul and pull it out.

----------


## Amodia

#37 Control time
Just think that everything is still like a photo and you can move around while everything frozen in time. "Feel" everything starting to move to resume time.
#38 Become the opposite sex.
Just think about how it would feel to have that body.

----------


## benzoe590

#39 "Re-spawning"
Dying and then after a few seconds going back to a certain part of the dream (I've actually done something kinda like this in a non-lucid a long time ago)

----------


## Mancon

40: "Witches Finger" - when you point at someone they turn into a frog.

----------


## Oreo

I feel like throwing in a power that's a little more unique. 

#41 Fury Mode

Allows you to use your emotions to magnify your energy and make everything a lot more powerful.

You can go into fury mode if there is something that angers, scares, or upsets you. Build up your energy as you draw power from your emotions. Then you have to calm yourself down while holding onto your new energy (unless you feel like going on a rampage). When I go into fury mode, an intense purple energy surrounds me and I feel warm.

#42 Heal

Allows you to heal yourself or another person in case things get violent.

One of those powers where you mostly just have to believe in yourself. Focus a bright magical energy in your hands until they start to glow white. Then place your hands on the wound and release the energy with the intention of restoration.

----------


## ZeraCook

#43 Cyrokenises- 
 Lets you shoot Ice from your hands or eyes

When something is on fire you can put it out or if something including dream characters are coming at you then you can use it to freeze them on the spot.

----------


## ZeraCook

# 44 Telepathy-
Lets you read DC thoughts  or talk to them with just your mind.

if you only want one DC to know something or if you want to find out what a DC is knowing or thinking about.

# 45 Possession-
Lets you enter the body of a DC or creature to become them

----------


## Polpopolitan

Can't believe nobody thought about it

#46 : Goddamn Zombie Apocalypse

Be chased by thousand of zombies everywhere

eventually find a DC partner, spawn a shotgun and have fun.

#47 : Build a castle or similar

Point your hands to the ground then slowly raise them up, believing that a castle will rise

----------


## yuppie11975

48: Le food machine!
Turn around, and what do you see?! The food-a-tron 6000!
Oh boy! Simply type in what you'd like, and watch it slide out of the tray!

----------


## Exosomnia

49: Fire balls of death!!!
Place hands in a dragonball-Z fashion towards an opponent (or friend, I don't judge) and produce fiery flames of death!

----------


## Oreo

#50 Possession

Allows you to enter a DC's body and take control of them. Useful for sneaking into places.

When you find a target, turn into a shadow and phase into their body. When you're inside the DC, try to attach yourself to them and treat it as your own body.

----------


## Saizo

You know.... I've never thought about possession. I gotta try that sometime.

*#51 - My favorite power:* Psychokinesis.
*What It Does:* Moves objects with my mind.
*How I Use It:* It's sorta like grabbing objects with invisible arms. Psychokinesis is "like a muscle." The more you use it, the stronger it gets.

----------


## ZeraCook

OreoBoy I had possession already #45

And Saizo Telekinesis is the same thing as psychokinesis so thats already been done too

----------


## EarthInferno

This may be a spin on telekinesis, but while I was hovering above the ground, I made a DC fly by using telekinesis on her.  I made her lift off the ground and rise up to the height I was levitating at.  Then I told her "hey, you're flying"   ::D:

----------


## EarthInferno

Plant Growth:
A dream power that makes ordinary dream plants grow to enormous sizes.  

I used this power in my lucid, made a plant go "Jack in the Beanstalk" and grow up into the clouds.

----------


## samsailboatsayl

i like this thread ..very interesting ideas....people sure like destructive things though it seems !  :smiley: 

52 - memory recall.  Basicly is to re visit past memories.  What i find exciting about this is that , unlike daytime recalled memories, dream memories seem to replay nearlly all the details recorded.  its beautifull
How: Im sure theirs thousands of ways for each person.  If its a being i want to visit, i look for them..... if its a place, i generally use the spinning teqnique and concentrate on the place.

----------


## DaMassiah

create tornadoes out of thin air. and this one time i made one vanish by taking my hand and just swiping it over the part of the tornado i could see and it vanished as if it wasnt there - flabbergasted - because i wasnt in control of this action, my mind did it as if to show me what kind of power it held in the dream world.

shoot fire from hands

teleport

time travel to save myself in a false awakening <- what happened was i died woke up fell back to sleep and the dream started over, so i warned the dc's (they didnt listen so they died in an explosion) but i saved myself  :smiley:  we can all take pride in this

----------


## Appe96

#54 Summon a Dream charachter.
Creates a Dream charachter.
Think about who you want to create. Have a picture and a voice of him/her in your head, and then transport that to the dream world.

#55 Change wether
Changes the wether from for example rain to sun.
Look at the sky, visualize  the wether u want to have and it will become that wether.

----------


## Komisoft

#56 Morph a target in to yourself  :smiley: 

Turns the target in to your own body and obeys your commands.

Touch an object of your choice, focus on your own body and then transfer it over to the object. Useful for trolling enemy dream characters!  ::banana::

----------


## Mancon

58: "floating eye"

Take your eye out of its socket and make it fly around. You can still see through the eye, so go spy on some people!  :wink2:

----------


## Thesatellite

I don't think anyone mentioned this but I think making it rain money would be really awesome, never tried it but it can't be that difficult can it?  ::banana::

----------


## Ksero

60) Matter to Energy

Ok, this one is a little more advanced than the others as you have to be really good at telekinesis for it to work, Pick up 10 or 15 large objects (such as cars) and crush them to a single point about the size of a dime, if done correctly you should have a ball of incredibly condensed energy, do what you want with it, but it in my experience if you lose focus on the energy ball it explodes outward in a very large blast wave.

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

> I'll start with something basic
> 
> 1) flying
> 
> I think it's self explanatory
> 
> There are multiple ways to go about this, switching off gravity, launch yourself like super man, put on rocket boots.



Has anyone tried saying "up up and away"?

----------


## WDr

61) Change the plot

Really useful, and not hard to do :smiley: 

When lucid, think about what you want to happen, then try to "convince" everyone that it WILL happen

Example: You're dreaming that you're in your own home with some friends, and you really want to go to the beach 
"Hey, everyone, I think we HAVE TO go to the beach! Or else we're all going to die!" 

works every time  :Shades wink:

----------


## SnowyCat

62) AIR BURGERS!

use your mind to make hamburgers fabricate out of thin air! a tastier alternative to the more exciting things to do in a lucid dream.
(but I'm so boring I spend my lucid dreaming time eating burgers)

----------


## scorqyon

> 6) Time Control
> 
> Freezes, speeds up, slows down, or reverses time for you, an object, or someone else.
> 
> To directly control time focus on the object(s) you want to mess with and imagine it moving through different points in time at different speeds. Saying a phrase or command also helps. To control time indrectly you can use a magical time control watch thing.



Oh... about time traveling. Most of you probably know about the paradoxes it causes. I wonder what would happen if you would try one of these paradoxes in a dream? Like going into the past and kill yourself or stuff like that. Has anybody tried that out?  :smiley:

----------


## thedanknight

63) face melter
melt their faces with a eipic gitar riff or scream

----------


## Wildride

31) Grabbing Air and Space
Clenching nothingness like air and being able to climb with it, or rip a hole in space
Simply grabbing

----------


## BobbyLance

65) Overdive/Body Possession
Possess the body of another DC.

----------


## realdealmagic

> I also cannot, no matter how hard I try, make things disappear. Only change them from one thing to another.




Try turning them into air?

----------


## Kholdstare

66) Forced Speech

Makes any DC say whatever you desire.

Just focus on the thought of them saying it.

----------

